# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Middenrif te hoog

## bragt107

Hallo,
Volgens de dokters in het ziekenhuis zit mijn middenrif te hoog ze weten niet hoe dat komt en kunnen er niets aan doen moet daardoor wel medicijnen slikken voor me maag darm en gebruikt een inhaler.
 :Confused:   :Confused:  Weet iemand hier iets meer over :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Doezie

Hallo

Ik heb het zelfde probleem als jij. Ook bij mij zit het middenrif(aan de linker kant) te hoog. Ik heb een scan van de borst gezien en bij mij zitten de maag en darm ook te hoog. Ook mijn longarts weet niet wat hier mee te doen, maar hij wil het wel uitzoeken. Ik weet nog niet hoe het verder gaat, hij moet me nog terug bellen. Ik heb verder veel klachten als kortademigheid en heel veel moeite met het opbouwen van conditie. Constant erg moe zijn. Heb jij die klachten ook? Mijn arts heeft me drie opties voorgelegd, de eerste is s'nachts aan de zuurstof, een soort pacemaker, maar dan voor het middenrif, zodat ie misschien weer gaat werken. En in België doen ze een operatie, maar ik weet niet precies hoe dat zit hoor. Ik weet alleen dat ze het in Nederland (nog) niet doen, die operatie. Ook kan het zijn dat de arts me eerst nog naar het UMCG (universitair medisch centrum) gaat sturen.. maar zoals ik al zei.. ik heb nog geen telefoontje van hem gehad, dus moet nog even afwachten.

Misschien kunnen we samen tot een oplossing komen. 

Groetjes Hennie.

----------


## flappertje

Hallo Hennie,
Het is mij wel duidelijk dat een niet goed werkend middenrif tot velerlei problemen kan leiden. Het opsporen, (juiste diagnose stellen) en het behandelen hiervan blijkt moeilijk. Medici staan mede door gebrek aan kennis en goede onderzoeks methodes ook vaak machteloos om dit goed aan te pakken. Het een en ander zal volgens mij tot veel meer aandacht en onderzoek moeten leiden,zodat mensen beter geholpen kunnen worden.

----------

